# "Several Strange Black Objects Surrounding The Curiosity Rover On Mars



## The Purge (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## S.J. (Dec 13, 2018)

No obvious signs of life, at least as we know it.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 13, 2018)

Weird.  I don't see jack-o-la.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 13, 2018)

The Purge said:


>



It's either: the planet Venus, a fly, a glitch or an artifact from the last roll of film


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 13, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, at what time frame do you see this??


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 13, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



3 11


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 13, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Hmm, interesting.  Almost like floaters on a human eye but only stationary.  Thank you.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 13, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Film?


----------

